# فن و مهارات التعامل مع شكاوي العملاء



## حسين مخلوف (13 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اود السؤال عن توفر عروض تدريبية تختص بفن و مهارات التعامل مع شكاوي العملاء

ارجو ممن يمتلك هكذا برامج تدريبية ان يقوم بتحميلها للمنتدى ليتم الاستفادة منها

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## صناعي1 (3 فبراير 2009)

حسين مخلوف قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> اود السؤال عن توفر عروض تدريبية تختص بفن و مهارات التعامل مع شكاوي العملاء
> 
> ارجو ممن يمتلك هكذا برامج تدريبية ان يقوم بتحميلها للمنتدى ليتم الاستفادة منها
> ...


اليك هذه قد تفيد


----------

